# Spring has sprung on my farm



## GLENMAR (Apr 9, 2013)

Kidding season is over. My two bucklings were sold. 
The girls are providing lots of wonderful milk. 
In a few days my second hatch of Marans will be out 
of the incubator. My Narragansett turkey is sitting on 15 eggs. 
I have 2 New Zealand rabbits due within 10 days and 2 American Blue rabbits also. 
Today I got my first egg from my Black Shoulder Peahen. 

Babies everywhere!!!!

The veg plants are starting to sprout in the greenhouse.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 9, 2013)

Woot Woot!  Sounds like great things all around!  :bun


----------

